# Cold weather alert from met office



## Zero00000 (21 February 2018)

Posted here for maximum exposure 

Met office have released a cold weather alert, currently level 2 with expectations to increase to an amber warning in the coming days
Please prepare

(referenced from London and the South East weather page on Facebook)

Current alert level: Level 2 - Alert and Readiness

Issued at: 08:51 on Wed 21 Feb 2018

There is an 80% probability of severe cold weather/icy conditions/heavy snow between 0900 on Friday 23 Feb and 1200 on Monday 26 Feb in parts of England. This weather could increase the health risks to vulnerable patients and disrupt the delivery of services. Please refer to the national Cold Weather Plan and your Trust's emergency plan for appropriate preventive action.

As the weekend approaches, average temperatures are likely to fall bringing a likelihood of meeting low temperature criteria across all regions. This with mainly fine and dry weather initially until Sunday, where snow showers will become more likely. The cold continental east or southeasterly wind will also become a factor, strengthening enough to give significant wind chill. The alert is likely to be reviewed on Friday, and perhaps upgraded and extended further into the new week as the cold weather looks likely to continue.

An update will be issued when the alert level changes in any region. Alerts are issued once a day by 0900 if required and are not subject to amendment in between standard issue times. Note that the details of the forecast weather are valid at the time of issue but may change over the period that an alert remains in force. These details will not be updated here unless the alert level also changes, the latest forecast details can be obtained at the following link: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/#?tab=map

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/cold-weather-alert/#?tab=coldWeatherAlert


----------



## Sparemare (21 February 2018)

Hideous isn&#8217;t it.  We&#8217;ve stocked up on bedding and feed in preparation


----------



## Zero00000 (21 February 2018)

Models are showing this could be horrendous, if everything stays as it is, there is potential for very very cold weather and quite a depth of snow

Being nick names 'the beast from the east'

Remember to stock up for yourself too


----------



## webble (21 February 2018)

The coldest we have forecast is minus three, think it must be mising us out


----------



## windand rain (21 February 2018)

On this occassion I think the west is going to come off lightly as its coming straight from siberia across the north sea non of which is a very warm direction


----------



## Four Seasons (21 February 2018)

They've predicted -12 here... brrr.... Hope everyone stocks up, travelling is going to be horrendous in these conditions.


----------



## Theocat (21 February 2018)

webble said:



			The coldest we have forecast is minus three, think it must be mising us out
		
Click to expand...

And here, and getting well above zero every day which should thaw things out a bit.


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2018)

I think it's called 'proper winter weather' which we haven't had for several years.


----------



## HashRouge (21 February 2018)

Our weather look okay, just a few degrees below freezing overnight.


----------



## mcnaughty (21 February 2018)

Mmmm yes - keep hearing about this and various weather maps pinging up all over FB at the moment too.  I have to say that I've don't and bought our Shetland a new rug as I clipped out his front end the other day and I've also bought the pony a new medium too as his other one is hanging on with on buckle, neck that doesn't fit well and a ripped tail guard.  I was going to make him wear it for the rest of the winter but thought I should probably prep for the worst.  Oh and we will be keeping the water topped up in the field whilst the hosepipes are not frozen.  We got caught out during the last snowy spell!!!


----------



## Zero00000 (22 February 2018)

Met office 10 day trend https://youtu.be/sir0p7u7XrQ


----------



## sarahann1 (22 February 2018)

Despite that what the video is saying, the forecast for our area isn't anything out of the ordinary for this time of the year. I'll take each day as it comes just now and ride as much as I can just in case we have to have a break for frozen arenas.


----------



## tda (22 February 2018)

sarahann1 said:



			Despite that what the video is saying, the forecast for our area isn't anything out of the ordinary for this time of the year. I'll take each day as it comes just now and ride as much as I can just in case we have to have a break for frozen arenas.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, to me it seems that during the daytime it's gonna be really nice and dry for a few days running, yay!  And not that cold overnight either ?  Yorkshire x


----------



## samlf (22 February 2018)

Well I'm in the South East right in the middle of the area that is apparently going to be worst affected, the lowest day time temperature predicted for the week (BBC Weather app) is 0C. Cold, but I cant see it worthy of an alert.


----------



## Antw23uk (22 February 2018)

Cold weather due in February ...... shocking! How will we all survive!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 February 2018)

Just because London is going to be a wee bitty nippier than they are used to it doesn't mean that the world has ended! It is winter after all!


----------



## Lucyad (22 February 2018)

Fabulous in Scotland, it has actually stopped raining!


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2018)

I'm a wee bit excited and even did a bit of panic buying today &#128515;


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 February 2018)

Lucyad said:



			Fabulous in Scotland, it has actually stopped raining!
		
Click to expand...

It's been great the last few days! Spring like! Cold starts but warms up with sun the majority of the day!


----------



## stencilface (22 February 2018)

I'm really looking forward to it! Dry, cold, fantastic! 

Might head out onto the field on Saturday with some planks on my feet to smash the ruts out before it goes rock hard.


----------



## Antw23uk (22 February 2018)

stencilface said:



			I'm really looking forward to it! Dry, cold, fantastic! 

Might head out onto the field on Saturday with some planks on my feet to smash the ruts out before it goes rock hard.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever actually done this with success? Im scared to admit I tried it .. failed, face planted ... didnt do it again, lol!


----------



## photo_jo (22 February 2018)

I'll make sure I've got my big coat then


----------



## Abi90 (22 February 2018)

Only forecast to be down to -3 at the worst here on the North East coast


----------



## stencilface (22 February 2018)

Antw23uk said:



			Have you ever actually done this with success? Im scared to admit I tried it .. failed, face planted ... didnt do it again, lol!
		
Click to expand...

Don't ruin my short lived dream! I was hoping to do it with my dad, and he's bound to fall as he has no feeling in his legs. I'll make sure our efforts are videoed


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 February 2018)

It's winter it's what happens!  must admit not heard much from the global warming brigade lately


----------



## Cecile (22 February 2018)

My husband often says - there is no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothing
So I took this to mean everyone needed new rugs just in case


----------



## Abi90 (22 February 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			It's winter it's what happens!  must admit not heard much from the global warming brigade lately
		
Click to expand...

Global Warming isn&#8217;t a thing. Climate Change is. Some places will get hotter some will get colder and extremes will become more common. And there are lots of fluctuations that affect it such as El Niño. This is weather not climate and does not constitute a trend


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 February 2018)

tda said:



			Same here, to me it seems that during the daytime it's gonna be really nice and dry for a few days running, yay!  And not that cold overnight either ?  Yorkshire x
		
Click to expand...

Put your big coat on!


----------



## Dave's Mam (22 February 2018)

Fleece lined jods & an extra jumper, be reet.  I just cuddle Dave, he's like a yak.

The days look lovely, sunny & cold here in Nottingham, perfect for getting some work done with said woolly unclipped yak.

I am usually fine to ride after a bit of mucking out or poo picking to get the blood moving to my rubber hands & feet.  Though my boots did freeze to the metal ramp of the muck trailer tonight!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 February 2018)

Oh god, I hope not. I&#8217;ve just spent a week freezing my ass off in Paris


----------



## alainax (23 February 2018)

A week of dry weather and hovering around freezing forecasted here, sounds perfect!


----------



## Wheels (23 February 2018)

alainax said:



			A week of dry weather and hovering around freezing forecasted here, sounds perfect!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, same here - that is music to my ears. Rather have cold and dry than warmer and wet.  So far this winter we have had a lot of occasions of snow turning to ice which has been pretty hard to deal with. Looking forward to cold and dry


----------



## tda (23 February 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Put your big coat on!   

Click to expand...

I'm ready &#128513; had it on since October &#128514;&#128514;&#128526;


----------



## tallyho! (23 February 2018)

IT's a bit of a cold snap... it's not like it's  -30 or anything... what's the fuss all about?


----------



## ester (23 February 2018)

I'm confused, we are due -5 tomorrow night but it doesn't seem terribly out the ordinary to me?


----------



## Dave's Mam (23 February 2018)

ester said:



			I'm confused, we are due -5 tomorrow night but it doesn't seem terribly out the ordinary to me?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't.  It's British Winter with a heavy dose of Media Panic.


----------



## ester (23 February 2018)

you would think, at the moment we have enough actual stuff to worry about


----------



## Keith_Beef (23 February 2018)

stencilface said:



			I'm really looking forward to it! Dry, cold, fantastic! 

Might head out onto the field on Saturday with some planks on my feet to smash the ruts out before it goes rock hard.
		
Click to expand...

Are they really deep ruts, that you think you need to level them?

I find that it's easier to walk on a rutted mud surface that has frozen, rather than a smooth surface that has frozen. The peaks fit between heal and sole of my boot, and I don't slip.


----------



## tallyho! (23 February 2018)

ester said:



			you would think, at the moment we have enough actual stuff to worry about 

Click to expand...

Maybe some people have never seen hard frost before, ester...


----------



## stencilface (23 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Are they really deep ruts, that you think you need to level them?

I find that it's easier to walk on a rutted mud surface that has frozen, rather than a smooth surface that has frozen. The peaks fit between heal and sole of my boot, and I don't slip.
		
Click to expand...

More for the horses than me, and I understand what you're saying but I might attempt to drive the crummy arena 4x4 on it once it's solid. I'm also hoping they'll tread it down if i keep putting the hay out on the same area.


----------



## DabDab (23 February 2018)

ester said:



			you would think, at the moment we have enough actual stuff to worry about 

Click to expand...

Yeah but we're British and therefore are genetically programmed to distract ourselves with mithering about the weather when the world is going to s-poo


----------



## Zero00000 (23 February 2018)

Unfortunately I'm a weather nerd,
This is causing much excitement with some comparing to 1881, but most comparing to 2010.

This is due from Monday onwards (first week on march) the weekend will feel like summer if this hits how the models are showing 

Others are not too fussed, hey its winter, but I'd rather know than not, 

Keep an eye on vulnerable neighbours 

Met office have upgraded the cold weather alert to an amber level 3 (of 4) warning


----------



## Zero00000 (23 February 2018)

And PS,  yes I'm a southern softy, I don't own a big coat haha


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 February 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			And PS,  yes I'm a southern softy, I don't own a big coat haha
		
Click to expand...

I thought you southerners all had big coats and wore them from September through to May.

When I was a student in Newcastle upon Tyne, we could spot the Spanish students because they'd be out doon the toon wearing big down jackets while we'd be walking from pub to pub, on our way to the Big Market in T shirts.

Weather forecast for here is for sub-zero at night, around -6°C, but daytime temperatures of around 3°C, so not really anything to worry about.


----------



## HashRouge (24 February 2018)

We've got yellow warnings for snow but then if you look on the weather breakdown, it doesn't look like we'll get much, if any. Either way, I've got plenty of hay and the ponies are much happier in cold weather than wet weather, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 February 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			And PS,  yes I'm a southern softy, I don't own a big coat haha
		
Click to expand...

It's a Peter Kaye quote, something along the lines of "Snow is forecast, commuters in the South be prepared for disruption, stay inside except for essential journeys.  Northerners - wear your big coat!"

I really don't understand what the media is making all the fuss about, I have just heard on the BBC that next week will be coldest February week *in 5 years*, not in living memory!  It is February, we can expect winter weather. 

I would rather have the snow and cold now than in April, as we did a few years ago (2013?), when we had a 5ft mound of snow in our yard, couldn't get the stable doors, or the gates, right open and had to keep the horses in for a week, the farrier came on foot to check an elderly mare who was lame, the local roads weren't cleared for several days and we couldn't get the cars out.  It took 3 weeks to get rid of the snow mountain, even though the weather warmed up considerably after the first week.
Fortunately it doesn't sound as if we are expecting anything like that, this time.  But, just in case, I have had my big coat cleaned!


----------



## turnbuckle (24 February 2018)

True Brit all the way!

Must say, some forecasts say only a dusting, Met office says pretty continuous snow in freezing temps. The roads will be grim if that happens, am trialling home made snow chains - short lengths of chain held on with heavy cable ties looped through the spokes. The  chain just clears the brakes, if it works it will be BRILLIANT. And far easier than real chains, unless you go for the super expensive ones they area total pain to put on.


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 February 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It's a Peter Kaye quote, something along the lines of "Snow is forecast, commuters in the South be prepared for disruption, stay inside except for essential journeys.  Northerners - wear your big coat!"
		
Click to expand...

I'd never heard of him.

Definitely agree that this is better than snow in April. Or October.


----------



## meleeka (24 February 2018)

Im not fussed. All I can see at the moment is Ill have no mud left by the end of the week (unless it snows which its not currently forecast to do).


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2018)

Minus ten in the wind here this morning, and yesterday. 

Who said it's winter? It's MARCH this week!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 February 2018)

I am a weather nerd too-its not that I don't expect bad weather in winter, just that this is a specific set of events that doesn't happen all that often and its kinda cool. we always expect a spell of bad weather late feb/march-its why the local farmers who lamb outside don't start until late march/early april but this has the potential to much longer. And yes, 2013 was a long, cold spring (and folioed by the best summer we'd seen in Scotland for years) which was also caused by easterly winds and cold air from the Arctic.

personally, anything that helps my ponies waistlines is fine by me  and we have very little wind, which is a novelty in itself-and little ice because its so dry-going to be a fab weekend.


----------



## HashRouge (24 February 2018)

ycbm said:



			Minus ten in the wind here this morning, and yesterday. 

Who said it's winter? It's MARCH this week!
		
Click to expand...

March means nothing...we've had snow in April before! I thought you were in the Peak District, you should be used to it


----------



## Zero00000 (24 February 2018)

Have been watching to see if this SSW would bring anything significant for weeks, 
We don't normally have events to get overly excited about, certainly not on this level, 
48hrs out, so anything can happen still, 
But certainly a very interesting time to be watching the models.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			I thought you southerners all had big coats and wore them from September through to May.

When I was a student in Newcastle upon Tyne, we could spot the Spanish students because they'd be out doon the toon wearing big down jackets while we'd be walking from pub to pub, on our way to the Big Market in T shirts.

Weather forecast for here is for sub-zero at night, around -6°C, but daytime temperatures of around 3°C, so not really anything to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

You a fellow Geordie, Keith? 

I&#8217;ve been been down south for so long I&#8217;ve gone soft! People at the yard were horrified at my bright red fingers and otherwise purple hands last night. I admit, it looks mental. Must find my gloves for this afternoon! The yard is at the top of a hill, so considerably colder than elsewhere.


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 February 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			You a fellow Geordie, Keith? 

I&#8217;ve been been down south for so long I&#8217;ve gone soft! People at the yard were horrified at my bright red fingers and otherwise purple hands last night. I admit, it looks mental. Must find my gloves for this afternoon! The yard is at the top of a hill, so considerably colder than elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm originally from Sheffield, but I by a quirk of geography some parts of the city used to get TTTV better than YTV, so I grew up with Byker Grove, knew a few Geordies in my late teens and early twenties, and then went up there for my degree.

For the first year, it was still Newcastle Polytechnic, and the rumour is that it was almost renamed City University of Newcastle... but ended up as University of Northumbria.


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2018)

Well it is delightful here in Worcestershire this morning - the gentlest of frosts this morning that quickly disappeared in the sun.

The ground is dry, the sun is in the sky... Just lovely. It's the best weather we've had around here all winter


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 February 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			Have been watching to see if this SSW would bring anything significant for weeks, 
We don't normally have events to get overly excited about, certainly not on this level,
		
Click to expand...

you need to move to the West of Scotland  


I also apologise for the amount of typos on my last post in this thread, posting without glasses!


----------



## Zero00000 (24 February 2018)

My built in cold repellent would not allow me to move there, it's quite possible I would die haha
I'm so done with this cold weather, hibernation is on the cards.


----------



## ester (24 February 2018)

*wonders if we need to introduce Keith to Peter

garlic bread anyone?

It's lovely here too .


----------



## Berpisc (24 February 2018)

I have made various preparations for the oncoming weather, we often get worst snow from easterlies (I live in the Rotherham/Doncaster area).
Part of me is hoping for a bit of reverse psychology, the fact that I have stuck a shovel in the car means I won't need to use it 

The weather will do as it wants as always.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2018)

DabDab said:



			Well it is delightful here in Worcestershire this morning - the gentlest of frosts this morning that quickly disappeared in the sun.

The ground is dry, the sun is in the sky... Just lovely. It's the best weather we've had around here all winter 

Click to expand...

It is indeed a lovely day in deepest Worcestershire - even I went hacking instead of sending anyone else I could find to strap to a horse.


----------



## buzyizzy (24 February 2018)

Here on the Cornwall/Devon border it's going to be the same temperature as NE Scotland, add on the wind chill factor and it's going to feel colder. It's not going to last long and I don't believe the fuss peeps are making in this neck of the woods. It's not like it's unheard of here, just not very common. I'm off to buy more bedding and making sure the car has plenty of fuel, other than that, it's carry on as usual.


----------



## windand rain (24 February 2018)

Beautiful day in Lincolnshire too wall to wall blue sky a bit chilly in the wind but the first day the ponies have been nekkid this year. rugs are usually off a quick brush and check and back on again today they have been off for 5 hours ponies rugged are oldies if they were young they wouldnt be wearing them


----------



## only_me (24 February 2018)

Please, every bit of stormy weather now gets a weather warning and loads of media impact. It&#8217;s winter, expect bad weather. 

We&#8217;ve had so much snow since before Christmas, plus lots of rain, so I&#8217;m excited for it to be dry for a bit. Might actually get the field rolled, it&#8217;s trashed. It&#8217;s a lovely day today, sun shining with temp around 5 degrees. We were even able to mow the lawn the other day. 

It&#8217;s going to be cold, windy with snow potential. Sounds like normal winter weather!


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 February 2018)

We've got what looks like nice, clear blue sky when you look straight up, but when you look to the horizon, it's got a kind of brownish orange tint... air pollution, trapped by the cold weather. There were announcements in the Paris metro yesterday that all-day tickets would be at a special price of (I think) &#8364;3.30, to encourage people to use public transport rather than their cars.

I've just finished polishing all my strap end cutters, a set of half round, a set of V and a set of shallow curve. A go on the Scotchbrite wheels (4" and 2" diameters), a go on some kind of synthetic felt-like material (2" diameter) then on to sewn cotton wheels with black (emery) and then brown (Tripoli) compounds. I didn't manage to buff out all the hammer and file marks from them, but they are a lot nicer than when they arrived.

And although the outside air temperature in the shade is barely above 0°C, the sun has warmed the roof of the garage, so the air inside there was about 4°C: balmy!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 February 2018)

It has been a lovely day here, plenty of sun with SE breeze after an icy start.  The ice melted everywhere that the sun hit it but nowhere in the shade.  The horses were pleased to come in around 5 o'clock.  We spent some time draught proofing the stables, as the wind is from a reasonably unusual direction (although it is the snow direction) and we have 'windows' on the more sheltered side of the stables.


----------



## Snitch (24 February 2018)

Dear Winter,
Im breaking up with you.
Its not you - its me.  I think its time I start seeing other seasons.  
Summer is hotter than you, but Ill accept a fling with Spring in the interim.
Love,
Snitch

((roll on Spring!  last lap of winter now!))


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 February 2018)

I'm torn between thinking the weather forecasters are over reacting and wanting to panic because I think we will be be snowed in! 
Not sure what to think at moment forecast for area is down to -5 overnight and snow showers tue and wed.
However there are Warnings for disruptive snow as well so im comfused.


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 February 2018)

Sandstone1 said:



			Warnings for disruptive snow as well so im comfused.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the kind of snow that sits at the back of the class, shooting spitballs at the other seasons and making silly noises to make them laugh whenever the calendar's back is turned?


----------



## Snitch (24 February 2018)

Sandstone1 said:



			I'm torn between thinking the weather forecasters are over reacting and wanting to panic because I think we will be be snowed in! 
Not sure what to think at moment forecast for area is down to -5 overnight and snow showers tue and wed.
However there are Warnings for disruptive snow as well so im comfused.
		
Click to expand...

Our forecast keeps changing.


----------



## {97702} (24 February 2018)

I'm a bit surprised at all this - they are saying in hushed tones that it might be down to -8 

I just thought 'yeah so?' - I remember it being -14 in Gloucestershire a few years ago, what's the big deal?


----------



## Snitch (24 February 2018)

Lévrier;13730998 said:
			
		


			I'm a bit surprised at all this - they are saying in hushed tones that it might be down to -8 

I just thought 'yeah so?' - I remember it being -14 in Gloucestershire a few years ago, what's the big deal?
		
Click to expand...

The big deal Levrier, is that youre going to need your big coat.  Failing to plan is planning to fail (hehehe, how crass is that! Was said once to me on a training day)


----------



## Sandstone1 (24 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Is that the kind of snow that sits at the back of the class, shooting spitballs at the other seasons and making silly noises to make them laugh whenever the calendar's back is turned?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I guess it is.  &#9786;


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2018)

Snitch said:



			The big deal Levrier, is that you&#8217;re going to need your big coat.  Failing to plan is planning to fail (hehehe, how crass is that! Was said once to me on a training day) 

Click to expand...

Don't forget your long johns and thermal undies too Lévrier.... you'd also better go and stock up on feed even though you have enough to last you 'til May. On your way home, fill your lorry with bread, soup and freeze dried milk. You never know!


----------



## {97702} (24 February 2018)

Snitch said:



			The big deal Levrier, is that you&#8217;re going to need your big coat.  Failing to plan is planning to fail (hehehe, how crass is that! Was said once to me on a training day) 

Click to expand...

But..... but...... I don't have a big coat   Or thermals   Or freeze dried milk  

OMG I AM GOING TO DIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snitch (24 February 2018)

Lévrier;13731010 said:
			
		


			But..... but...... I don't have a big coat   Or thermals   Or freeze dried milk  

OMG I AM GOING TO DIE!!!!!!!!!!   

Click to expand...

Woman! don&#8217;t panic, you&#8217;ve got a couple of days prep time!  Now go buy a big coat, or get yourself an infection from somewhere cos that&#8217;ll raise your temperature 

ETA: I know this because I&#8217;m just getting over one and my temperature has been, shall we say, cosy..... until the shivers kicked in.  On the mend now


----------



## Cortez (24 February 2018)

It has stopped raining for TWO DAYS in a row. I don't care what else happens.


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2018)

Cortez said:



			It has stopped raining for TWO DAYS in a row. I don't care what else happens.
		
Click to expand...

AND  the mud is so frozen I can wheel a barrow right over the top of it, and the horses are spotless!


----------



## {97702} (24 February 2018)

Snitch said:



			Woman! don&#8217;t panic, you&#8217;ve got a couple of days prep time!  Now go buy a big coat, or get yourself an infection from somewhere cos that&#8217;ll raise your temperature 

ETA: I know this because I&#8217;m just getting over one and my temperature has been, shall we say, cosy..... until the shivers kicked in.  On the mend now 

Click to expand...

Oooo no thanks I've had one of those - glad you are feeling better now, stay wrapped up warm so it stays like that


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2018)

I just fuelled the car at a Tesco garage and there is no bread. Shelves empty, how annoying I was looking forward to cheese and brown sauce on toast.

The world is obviously about to implode.  I will have to skewer Ted and have him on a kebab instead.


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2018)

Lévrier;13731010 said:
			
		


			But..... but...... I don't have a big coat   Or thermals   Or freeze dried milk  

OMG I AM GOING TO DIE!!!!!!!!!!   

Click to expand...

YEeEeEeEeS!!! Doomed you are. Prepared you have not young cold weather learner.

(No idea why Yoda has taken over my thoughts....)


----------



## KittenInTheTree (24 February 2018)

Cortez said:



			It has stopped raining for TWO DAYS in a row. I don't care what else happens.
		
Click to expand...

FGS don't mention the lack of rain, it'll think you want it back!


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			I just fuelled the car at a Tesco garage and there is no bread. Shelves empty, how annoying I was looking forward to cheese and brown sauce on toast.

The world is obviously about to implode.  I will have to skewer Ted and have him on a kebab instead.
		
Click to expand...

No bread. NO BREAD!!!! It's the EeeeeeennnnnnnnDNdnNDNNDD...


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2018)

Here's the thing that always puzzles me...

People panic buy bread, soup, freeze dried milk, pickled herrings etc because they are worried that they will get stuck in, and then at the same time they panic buy fuel for the car...? What's the thinking, that if all else fails you can run the car with the heaters on to sit in while warming your roll mops on the engine?


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2018)

DabDab said:



			Here's the thing that always puzzles me...

People panic buy bread, soup, freeze dried milk, pickled herrings etc because they are worried that they will get stuck in, and then at the same time they panic buy fuel for the car...? What's the thinking, that if all else fails you can run the car with the heaters on to sit in while warming your roll mops on the engine?
		
Click to expand...

Pickled herrings?


----------



## {97702} (24 February 2018)

tallyho! said:



			Pickled herrings?
		
Click to expand...

I think Dabdab is actually in Scandinavia without telling us


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2018)

tallyho! said:



			Pickled herrings?
		
Click to expand...

It's what the Scandinavians do innit


----------



## {97702} (24 February 2018)

DabDab said:



			It's what the Scandinavians do innit 

Click to expand...

See, told ya so


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2018)

DabDab said:



			It's what the Scandinavians do innit 

Click to expand...

Are we in Scandinavia? Could have sworn I was on the M4 today going through Wiltshire.....


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2018)

tallyho! said:



			Are we in Scandinavia? Could have sworn I was on the M4 today going through Wiltshire.....
		
Click to expand...


Come on people, everyone knows that Vikings are like totes in vogue right now.... They're like the new little black dress


----------



## Keith_Beef (24 February 2018)

When you grow up referring to the hills as fells and the valleys as dales, when playing is laking and barns are hlaths, children are bairns and every neighbouring town ends in "by" or "thorp"... 

The North of England is the Danelaw, and the whole of the South is still the Jute-peopled Wessex...

Pass the Surströmming, please.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2018)

DabDab said:



			Here's the thing that always puzzles me...

People panic buy bread, soup, freeze dried milk, pickled herrings etc because they are worried that they will get stuck in, and then at the same time they panic buy fuel for the car...? What's the thinking, that if all else fails you can run the car with the heaters on to sit in while warming your roll mops on the engine?
		
Click to expand...

Promise I wasn't panic buying diesel, have been free wheeling for a while !


----------



## Snitch (24 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Promise I wasn't panic buying diesel, have been free wheeling for a while !
		
Click to expand...

Are you back in your home now?


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Promise I wasn't panic buying diesel, have been free wheeling for a while !
		
Click to expand...

Haha, sorry, wasn't meaning you 
Yeah, probably best to get fuel at the freewheeling stage, rather than waiting until the 'hop the last 20yards to the fuel station on the engine turnover'  stage like me


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2018)

Snitch said:



			Are you back in your home now?
		
Click to expand...

It all got delayed, asbestos in floor tiles put a stop to play.  The tiles go on Wednesday and so do we.


----------



## Snitch (24 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			It all got delayed, asbestos in floor tiles put a stop to play.  The tiles go on Wednesday and so do we.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!  Hope things go ok from Weds!


----------



## tallyho! (25 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			When you grow up referring to the hills as fells and the valleys as dales, when playing is laking and barns are hlaths, children are bairns and every neighbouring town ends in "by" or "thorp"... 

The North of England is the Danelaw, and the whole of the South is still the Jute-peopled Wessex...

Pass the Surströmming, please.
		
Click to expand...

I would if I knew what it was...


----------



## rabatsa (25 February 2018)

tallyho! said:



			I would if I knew what it was... 

Click to expand...

Fermented herring and a little smelly.


----------



## angrybird1 (25 February 2018)

Warning  for my area now updated to Amber for snow on Tuesday morning.
Hope it's wrong!


----------



## Abi90 (25 February 2018)

The cold and snow wouldn&#8217;t normally bother me but I fetching the horse from the vets on Tuesday afternoon and do not want to tow in th snow


----------



## D66 (25 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			I just fuelled the car at a Tesco garage and there is no bread. Shelves empty, how annoying I was looking forward to cheese and brown sauce on toast.

The world is obviously about to implode.  I will have to skewer Ted and have him on a kebab instead.
		
Click to expand...

You'd need a pretty big skewer.  

Im hoping to get snowed in,  our drive is a third of a mile long and then there's a bridge that gets icy. *wishes hard* Then I won't have to go to work.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 February 2018)

angrybird1 said:



			Warning  for my area now updated to Amber for snow on Tuesday morning.
Hope it's wrong!
		
Click to expand...

It's changed here too!  We are now on the edge outside the warning area.  Fingers crossed they're right this time.


----------



## Rowreach (25 February 2018)

It's been the most beautiful sunny day here.  I've cleaned all the outside windows and sat in the sunshine with a cup of coffee and some very happy dogs, who have been romping round the garden and not getting muddy for a change.


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 February 2018)

Rowreach said:



			It's been the most beautiful sunny day here.  I've cleaned all the outside windows and sat in the sunshine with a cup of coffee and some very happy dogs, who have been romping round the garden and not getting muddy for a change.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Been like that here too. Beautiful and not even that cold.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2018)

Ice on buckets inside the tack room here!  Expletive freezing cold wind too!


----------



## Notimetoride (25 February 2018)

I really can't stand winter.  It's miserable !!  
However, it's far nicer for my horse who struggles terribly  in summer.  She's a black cob with sweet itch, so it's not much fun for her. Plus flies, sunburn on her pink nose, dry ground/feet and shoes falling off, no shade in field but a sauna in the stable.  Dare I say it, this time of year is better.   Now to slap myself in the face for even thinking that winter is better than summer (????)


----------



## Meredith (25 February 2018)

Beautiful sun and blue sky here but bitter cold. 2&#8221; of ice on the outside water this morning and inside buckets not frozen because I covered them.
 I managed to ride this morning but only walk and a few trots as ground so hard it was slippy.
Lower temperatures and snow forecast from Tuesday. I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Lindylouanne (25 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			I just fuelled the car at a Tesco garage and there is no bread. Shelves empty, how annoying I was looking forward to cheese and brown sauce on toast.

The world is obviously about to implode.  I will have to skewer Ted and have him on a kebab instead.
		
Click to expand...

I've just been past Tesco and the queues to get in were similar to Christmas Eve at 6am. Couldn't believe the tailbacks. I'm just glad I was going the other way as I had the trailer and pony with me.

Wanders off to check chocolate cupboard to see if I have enough


----------



## Wheels (25 February 2018)

We've had a lovely few sunny but cold days although has been a little on the windy side.

Now I see snow is due later in the week.  Not so happy about that


----------



## Mule (25 February 2018)

I got sunburnt today 
 It's cold here but very sunny. Getting burnt in February is still bizarre though :cool4:


----------



## stencilface (25 February 2018)

Beautiful couple of days here and not too cold, took off the ponies rug this morning as he hadn't had an airing for a while as I've been keeping him clean to work. Feel he won't be worked this week if the snow comes. Didn't take the rug off my grey boy, I'm not crazy, still muddy enough for him to turn bay 

Also just discovered a large stollen, iced fruit cake and sloe gin mince pies stashed at the back of the cupboard so we won't starve.

Might get an extra sack of feed just in case the weather arrives


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			No, I'm originally from Sheffield, but I by a quirk of geography some parts of the city used to get TTTV better than YTV, so I grew up with Byker Grove, knew a few Geordies in my late teens and early twenties, and then went up there for my degree.
		
Click to expand...

My parents had bit parts in Byker Grove. Ant used to hang round the chip shop at the end of my street.

Blazing sunshine here although icicles hanging off the waterfall first thing. I went up the path barefoot to check cos I&#8217;m a hard Geordie (who may have had the electric blanket on first thing :redface3: )

Snow predicted here for Weds-Fri. I would love a snow day at the end of the week!


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 February 2018)

I'll be heading off out for work in fifteen minutes or so, and it's -4°C here. 

We had nice blue skies and sun all day yesterday; the forecast is for a light dusting of snow sometime on Wednesday and snow showers on Thursday.


----------



## tallyho! (26 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			I'll be heading off out for work in fifteen minutes or so, and it's -4°C here. 

We had nice blue skies and sun all day yesterday; the forecast is for a light dusting of snow sometime on Wednesday and snow showers on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

-4!!! Good grief... that's the lowest it's been since before Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## Flora (26 February 2018)

I will just stick to putting my head out the door to see what the weather is like. I think the met office should try that sometimes!  
I am enjoying the nice ,dry days with no mud, only problem is, my old mare finds the hard rutted ground too sore to walk on and can't keep her in as she needs out because of her arthritis! Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 February 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			the forecast is for a light dusting of snow sometime on Wednesday and snow showers on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Forecast has been updated to a light dusting of snow on Thursday and rain on Friday.


----------



## TheresaW (26 February 2018)

We are forecast snow for tomorrow, weds, fri and sat. It has been very lightly snowing since about half 6 this morning.


----------



## meleeka (26 February 2018)

Flora said:



			I will just stick to putting my head out the door to see what the weather is like. I think the met office should try that sometimes!  
I am enjoying the nice ,dry days with no mud, only problem is, my old mare finds the hard rutted ground too sore to walk on and can't keep her in as she needs out because of her arthritis! Any suggestions welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Do you bandage her legs when shes in? It makes a huge difference to my mare.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 February 2018)

Flora said:



			I will just stick to putting my head out the door to see what the weather is like. I think the met office should try that sometimes!  
I am enjoying the nice ,dry days with no mud, only problem is, my old mare finds the hard rutted ground too sore to walk on and can't keep her in as she needs out because of her arthritis! Any suggestions welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Hoof boots?


----------



## Flora (26 February 2018)

meleeka said:



			Do you bandage her legs when she&#8217;s in? It makes a huge difference to my mare.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she has wraps on but her arthritis is in her knees and hocks and she tends to stiffen up if in too long. Hopefully the frost doesnt last for long and she can get out!


----------



## LaurenBay (26 February 2018)

Trying to snow here. Will be doing the Horses slightly earlier today just in case and will leave them with plenty of haylage. I don't think it will be too bad at all, Horses are up a steep hill though so when it snows its a pain, my Fiat 500 just can't quite do it!


----------



## GTRJazz (26 February 2018)

Our outdoor school is not frozen at the moment so should be able to ride after work , not too much ice around at the weekend so hacking went as normal.


----------



## monte1 (26 February 2018)

ycbm said:



			AND  the mud is so frozen I can wheel a barrow right over the top of it, and the horses are spotless!
		
Click to expand...

As an owner of a grey, I totally agree and am embracing the cold weather ... for now.....LOL


----------



## meleeka (26 February 2018)

Flora said:



			Yes, she has wraps on but her arthritis is in her knees and hocks and she tends to stiffen up if in too long. Hopefully the frost doesnt last for long and she can get out!
		
Click to expand...

How about bandages and gamgee that you can get over her hocks and knees?


----------



## mcnaughty (26 February 2018)

Oh how I will chuckle to myself IF the snowmageddon they are forecasting actually comes to fruition LOL.

We have a big coat wrapped round our yard tap but it still froze solid last night, BUT - the ground is dry - Yipeeeeee


----------



## Keith_Beef (27 February 2018)

It was -6°C when I set off for work this morning; the air is too dry and cold for snow. At least the dry cold is easy to stand, and there is no wind, not even a light breeze: -6°C and calm and dry is much more comfortable than 2°C damp and windy.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 February 2018)

Cheshire here and have woken up to a snowy winter wonderland!! Not had snow like this for years! Mine live out at the mo with access to a shelter. Will be interesting to see if they've used it - they usually stay out regardless of how horrendous the weather is!


----------



## Abi90 (27 February 2018)

We&#8217;ve got 4 inches of snow and I&#8217;m supposed to be picking the horse up from the vet in a few hours. Not going anywhere with a trailer in this!


----------



## Gloi (27 February 2018)

No don't! Better to pay for him to stay until it's clear than risk it.


----------



## Abi90 (27 February 2018)

Gloi said:



			No don't! Better to pay for him to stay until it's clear than risk it.
		
Click to expand...

It&#8217;s not supposed to stop snowing until next Monday!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 February 2018)

A cheerful minus 7 here at 7, now a heady -5 

Abi90, hope it lets up enough for you x


----------



## Keith_Beef (27 February 2018)

This reminded me of the "big coat" posts:





			Kent, Surrey, Suffolk and Sussex are among the worst-hit counties, seeing 5-10cm of snow, while north-east England has received up to 8cm (3in).
		
Click to expand...

In other words, when Kent, Surrey and Suffolk get 8cm, they are "among the worst-hit counties". When the North-East gets that, its just winter, get you big coat on.


----------



## scats (27 February 2018)

Snow here today.  Were on a peninsula so we hardly ever get snow like this.  Polly spent about ten minutes rolling in it and Diva was just very put out that she cant find her grass!


----------



## Snuffles (27 February 2018)

Well all roads blocked near me, and cant get through to my yard as numbers not recognised !  Hope someone notices Ive not been up this morning as horses in !  Several inches in Kent and still snowing, apparently a snow plough is stuck on the main A2, aren't we pathetic in bad weather ?


----------



## Keith_Beef (27 February 2018)

Snuffles said:



			Well all roads blocked near me, and cant get through to my yard as numbers not recognised !  Hope someone notices Ive not been up this morning as horses in !  Several inches in Kent and still snowing, apparently a snow plough is stuck on the main A2, aren't we pathetic in bad weather ?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfirnP08FP0


----------



## windand rain (27 February 2018)

no lying snow here it flurries then melts beast from the east is a baby lamb so far


----------



## TheRedMare (27 February 2018)

Had some here in Warwickshire overnight and it's been flurries through the day. Checked field just now and more issues with water buckets freezing over than anything else (will chuck some apples in to bob around tomorrow). I'm told there's more incoming, but it seems pretty tame so far.

However, attempted to smear horse's hooves with stockholm tar to avoid the snow balling up and...well...a fidgety impatient horse with gloopy black tar does not mix well! Looked like a bit of a murder scene...


----------



## timbobs (27 February 2018)

We've had some pretty chilly weather in Surrey- definitely colder that we're used to!

I had to de-frost the car last night after being at the yard for an hour and a half brrrrr.

Started snowing while I was lunging which made it a bit difficult to actually see what was going on, but didn't really stick!













Ed just wanted to lick the snow!


----------



## stencilface (27 February 2018)

Beast from the east??

More like tiny wonder from the tundra.

Bit of snow this morning  (2-3 cm) mostly gone now. And I'm in an amber warning area :rolleyes3:


----------



## Nasicus (27 February 2018)

Sweet FA down here in Devon! In fact, it's bitterly cold, but the sun is still shining away!


----------



## Keith_Beef (27 February 2018)

Snow was blowing around in circles in the air when I went out at 12h40, and where it touched the ground or a car, it stayed, but only as a light dusting.

By the time I came out of the physio's surgery, the snow had stopped, but it's still parky out, at -2°C.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 February 2018)

We had 3 inches last night.... Untreated rural roads are fun. Sloshy where the sun hits but glacial otherwise.


----------



## Abi90 (27 February 2018)

Managed to retrieve the horse from the vet and get home before th snow started again


----------



## turnbuckle (27 February 2018)

Have to report home made snow chains an epic fail.

But right now Snowmaggedon looks more like a nice day at Klosters. Tomorrow promises to be a bit more hardcore. Horse supremely chilled.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 February 2018)

At the moment it's just normal Scottish winter weather!


----------



## Mule (27 February 2018)

The weather forecasters in Ireland are being so dramatic about it. They're frightening the elderly. People are even stocking up on food. There's no bread left in the shops! It's ridiculous.


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (27 February 2018)

Snuffles said:



			Well all roads blocked near me, and cant get through to my yard as numbers not recognised !  Hope someone notices Ive not been up this morning as horses in !  Several inches in Kent and still snowing, apparently a snow plough is stuck on the main A2, aren't we pathetic in bad weather ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, was stuck on famous Brenley Corner.

Morning was real fun, schools are closed (kids happy ), nursery is open but I couldn't get there as traffic has been avoiding blocked main road and successfully blocking little roads.
Waiting for promised -5... that will create some fun.


----------



## Keith_Beef (28 February 2018)

mule said:



			The weather forecasters in Ireland are being so dramatic about it. They're frightening the elderly. People are even stocking up on food. There's no bread left in the shops! It's ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Panic buying emptied the shelves of Essex a few days ago, according to what I saw on the Intarwebs...


----------



## HashRouge (28 February 2018)

We've not had much of this weather band, but are forecast snow all day tomorrow and all day Friday. Whether it will come to pass or not I don't know, but I'm seriously considering rigging the Welsh for the first time this winter!


----------



## ycbm (28 February 2018)

Minus eight and a strong wind here this morning!  Thinking I might not ride


----------



## Chinchilla (28 February 2018)

EKW said:



			At the moment it's just normal Scottish winter weather!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sorry to say I did giggle a teeny bit at this. 
I'm in the SE of England and people are freaking out - over a grand total of about 3 inches. Calm down, folks. 
(Though I'm liking the day off school...)
Native ponies are all happy as larry, TB is having a melt down because two and half flakes brushed against his forelock.


----------



## ycbm (28 February 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Native ponies are all happy as larry, TB is having a melt down because two and half flakes brushed against his forelock.
		
Click to expand...


...


----------



## horselib (28 February 2018)

My husband  work both in Finland and Bavaria for many years .Everything went on as normal in for worse weather than this -20 !!!!regularly a d for months not a few days. Here in west Wales no snow just very cold bowser set up to replenish the troughs horses out 24/7 with open barn well strawed up bags of hayllege o!dies well rugged up.Britain needs to get a grip!!


----------



## LaurenBay (28 February 2018)

lots of snow today, with heavy snow still falling. Horse is now in a 300g rug, they were done this morning and given plenty of haylage, dreading tomorrow morning though if this carries on.


----------



## [59668] (28 February 2018)

Here in Kent we had 8.5 inches of snow and its -11. Yes I'm sure other countries cope fine bla bla bla but it's highly unusual for the UK and we aren't set up for it.


----------



## Abi90 (28 February 2018)

I&#8217;ve just tried to battle to the yard through blizzards and drifting snow. My car was fine but I&#8217;ve tried to help dig out a car, met a digger who was shifting snow to Jp avail and all routes were blocked by abandoned cars. It&#8217;s still snowing now and some drifts are 5 feet deep


----------



## Zero00000 (1 March 2018)

Hope those in affected areas are holding up,
It's pretty grim here today (SE London) 
So grateful to my YO!


----------

